# How to cut a hole in wall for cooker hood exhaust?



## johnelliott (5 Sep 2004)

I see Axminster sell diamond core drils that look like they would be ideal for drilling a hole in a brick wall for the outlet from a cooker hood, anyone done this? or used a different method? Any advice would be appreciated
John


----------



## Anonymous (5 Sep 2004)

John i have used diamond core a great deal, 107mm and 127mm holes take some drilling  but the finished hole with a diamond core is excellent . I would advise hiring a drill and core as even a heavy duty drill will struggle with a diamond core and i've even broken a 127mm bit using a HD standard drill as the clutch and speed control is not good enough to handle diamond cores. The drill is quite expensive i think i paid £160 + vat for the drill and £110 + vat for the 127mm core and arbour .BTW the ones on ebay are a complete waste of money i bought one as a spare its sat broken after 1/2 a hole through soft brick and seller wont reply to emails even though his feedback is 700 +. My good quality one has gone through engineering brick and 11" of concrete and left a nice clean hole evey time.


----------



## Bean (5 Sep 2004)

johnelliott 
I think that anobium punctatum has said it all the core cut out of the wall is usually good enough to fill any other holes of a simular size, eg when I cut the hole for a new tumble dryer vent I used the core to plug up the old vent hole which was in the wrong place :roll: 

Hiring one for occasional use is best


Bean


----------



## DaveL (5 Sep 2004)

Bean,

That's a good bit of recycling


----------



## Anonymous (6 Sep 2004)

One thing to be aware of is siting of the hole. You don't want to be close to a wall edge (at least a brick width away), and it would be worth taking into consideration any loading on the wall which you are going to take a chunk out of. For most situations the latter won't be a problem, but as you'll be removing the equivalent of a brick from the wall it might be.

Diamond cores break out cleanly on the far side of the hole, whereas TCT cores smash their way out leaving a mess behind.

And as for buying a drill - an SDS from Homebase or wherever will cost less than 50 quid. It'll be good enough for these holes.

Andrew


----------



## Aragorn (6 Sep 2004)

Hi John
Done this a few times, always thought I should hire a diamond core, but never quite got around to it  
I've always used the rough and ready method . I just use a very long ½" SDS and drill a series of holes in a circle accurately through the wall. 5 minutes with a bolster cuts out the waste.
No it doesn't look pretty, yes it works, and since the inside is hidden by appliances or units and the outside is cover with a vent, who cares!


----------

